# North Carolina Dairy Goat Breeders Assocation Spring Show



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We had a great show at the NCDGBA Memorial Day Weekend Show.

Our 5 year old GCH (pending) One Fine Acre Caramel Taffy 2*M was Grand Champion in Ring 1, Reserve Grand Champion in Ring 2 and Grand Champion in Ring 3. This was her 3rd leg that's why I list her as GCH (pending)

Our 4 year old GCH One Fine Acre Clarabelle 2*M took the Champion Challenge and was Best of Breed in all 3 rings.

One Fine Acre Marigold was Grand Champion Jr. Doe in Ring 1. We pulled Marigold from the last 2 rings since she got her restricted leg.

Her twin sister One Fine Acre Black Eyed Susan was Reserve Grand Champion in Ring 2, and Grand Champion in Ring 3. (Taffy is Marigold and Susie's dam )

One Fine Acre Eclipse was Reserve Grand Champion Jr. Doe in Ring 3.

Our bucks did well too.

Our 7 year old Madison's Meadow Rocky Road was Grand Champion in Ring 2.

Our 4 year old One Fine Acre Big Brown *B was Reserve Grand Champion in Ring 1.

Our 3 year old Sinai Thunder AD Valiant *B*S was Reserve Grand Champion in Ring 3.

We had a great time with all of our Friends.

The picture below was from the Champion Challenge in Ring 3. All 4 does were ours.

1st is Clarabelle.
2nd is Taffy
3rd is GCH Little Tots Estate Zamia 1*M (she is Clarabelle's dam)
4th is GCH Little Tots Estate Rosemarinus 2*M


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------

